# New to forum from Southwest Florida.



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Happy boating to you sir! Welcome!


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

dryBgerG said:


> Hey everyone. My current rig is a 15'4" Gheenoe Highsider. Powered by a 9.9 2 stroke Mariner on the transom and a 45lb thrust Minn Kota Riptide on the bow. Electronics are a Eagle Cuda 250 S/map GPS combo depth finder which I hope to update soon as I've been using it since 2006!!
> 
> I mainly fish in the Pine Island Sound and Matlacha Pass. Targeting Snook, Redfish, Trout and anything else that cares to bite. Every once in awhile I'll hit Webb Lake for some Bass fishing.
> 
> Happy boating everybody!!


Welcome, I fish those same waters. Perfect boat to escape the crowd.


----------

